# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  alpine tm 1030

## seahunder

καλησπερα στην παρεα ο διαδρομος μολις ανεβαινω για βαδισμα μετα απο 1 λεπτο ανεβαζει ανεξελεκτα στροφες με αποτελεσμα να με κανει να τρεχω , και μολις κατεβω επανερχεται 
στις αρχικες στροφες που του εχω βαλει, ρωτησα την αντιπροσωπια και μου ειπε οτι φταιει η 
οχι καλη λιπανση του ταπητα με αποτελεσμα να αυξανει ο αυτοματος στροφες για ανταπεξελθει
στο αυξημενο φορτιο τριβης με αποτελεσμα να κολλαει και να δινει μονιμως αυξηση στροφων.
Ναι οντως οταν του εριξα ενα ολοκληρο σπρει με τι μια δεν το εκανε.
Αλλα αυτη η δουλεια τρωει πολλα σπρει και κοστιζουν αυτα και στεγνωνουν αμεσως και το
θελη πολυ συχνα.Μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να παρακαμψουμε την αυτοματη αυξηση στροφων;
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να παρακαμψουμε την αυτοματη αυξηση στροφων;


Βεβαίως , όπως τρέχεις ήδη πάνω στον διάδρομο τράβα την πριζα και συνέχισε να τρέχεις .




> Ναι οντως οταν του εριξα ενα ολοκληρο σπρει με τι μια δεν το εκανε.


 Άρα λογικά δεν έχει λειτουργική "ηλεκτρική " βλάβη (πιθανά μηχανική ) .




> Αλλα αυτη η δουλεια τρωει πολλα σπρει και κοστιζουν αυτα και στεγνωνουν αμεσως και το
> θελη πολυ συχνα.


Αυτό ήταν από τότε που το πήρες καινούριο ? (οι συχνές ανανεώσεις με σπρέι ) ήταν δηλαδή πιο αραιές παλιότερα ? χρησιμοποιούσες πάντα το ίδιο σπρέυ? (άσχετος είμαι με αυτά αλλά είπα να προσπαθήσω να δώσω ιδέες)

----------


## seahunder

ναι εξαρχης το εκανε ετρωγε πολλα σπρει ναι παντα το ιδιο σπρει της alpine

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Διαβάζοντας το σπρέι που αναφέρεις , λέει ότι "η λίπανση γίνεται κάθε 20 - 30 ώρες " οπότε λέω μήπως έχεις υπερβεί της ώρες λίπανσης και φυσιολογικά στεγνώνει? (όχι ότι πρόκειται για βλάβη)
Και αν παρακάμψεις την αυτόματη αύξηση στροφών ενδεχομένως και να του προκαλέσεις χειρότερη βλάβη? . Περίμενε κι άλλες απόψεις .
Επίσης λέει "να βάζετε το λιπαντικό στο σωστό σημείο¨" (τι εννοεί ακριβώς με το "σωστό " σημείο ιδέα δεν έχω)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Προφανώς στην 'πλακα' που σέρνει ο ιμάντας τον άνθρωπο.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία λύση εκτός αν και τα κοινά σπρευ σιλικόνης είναι πιο φτηνά από αυτά που χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς να γνωρίζω βέβαια τις συνέπειες αλλαγής
.υποθέτω ότι το βάζεις και πολύ αργά με αποτέλεσμα να σε σέρνει με όλο το βάρος την διαδρομή πριν πατήσει το άλλο πόδι..

----------


## seahunder

δεν ξερω μολις λιπανω κραταει για 6 φορες απο μια ωρα την καθε φορα μετα ανεβαζει στροφες μονος του, και μολις κατεβω επανερχεται στις στροφες που του ειχα βαλει παντως ευχαριστω για την πληροφοριση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν θεωρήσουμε ότι αρχικά με την ίδια τακτική λίπανση έκανες περισσότερες ώρες , τότε αυτονόητα δεν θα υποθέσουμε ότι φταίει η λίπανση , αλλά η αμέλεια της έγκαιρης λίπανσης πιθανόν να έκανε φθορές στον ιμάντα ή στην πλάκα και αν υποστεί φθορά η επόμενη λίπανση δεν θα έχει αποτελέσματα διαρκείας .
Πόσο κοστίζει ένας ιμάντας + πλάκα ?

----------

